# The Badab War - Red Scorpions Strike Force Blog



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Hiya chaps!

This is my third try at a blog here on dakkadakka. Since I had no fun playing my planned Grey Knights force ( http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=94079 ) and since my 2000 points of 'Nids are near completion ( http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97512 ) I was in search of a new inspiring army to build and paint.

My main force was always a huge Space Wolves Army (around 4500 points) I painted up some years ago. 
They look decent but their painting standard just didn't appeal me anymore so I chose to use some of the existing space wolves minis for a new Space Marine army. 
As I really liked the Forgeworld Badab War books and the corresponding Forgeworld models I painted up a first test mini in the Red Scorpions scheme.









He's still missing his Red Scorpion chapter pad and the paint job is rather sloppy but all in all I really liked to paint him up.
I used the traditional Red Scorpion scheme shown in the badab war books. 
Vallejo Model Air was used for his Armor, black for the shoulder pads and Vallejo Game Colour Lether Brown and Vallejo Model Air Dark Yellow + Golden Yellow for the contrast colour. 
To round him up some Vallejo Pigments were used for the weathering.


Next in the queue were an existing Space Wolves Rhino and two AOBR Dreadnoughts - perfect to try out the paint scheme for some vehicles!

















In addition to the colours used for the Tactical Marine I tried some zenithal highlighting with some light airbrush grey and pure black. 
For the weathering I went for heavy rust and battle damage to show the ongoing conflict within the badab war. 
I'm still waiting for my next forgeworld order to add some etched brass / Rhino doors for some red contrast colours on the minis.
They all were really quick jobs (Las Cannon Dread 4h, Plasgun Dread 2.5h, Rhino 3h) and you can find a little speed paint tutorial for the Plasgun dread here: http://krautheadstudio.blogspot.com/2011/11/tutorial-red-scorpions-dreadnought-in.html
Sadly some details were already gone because they were painted in Space Wolves colours before but I'm still really really pleased with how they turned out.


Some more work went into my chapter Master, Commander Carab Culln. I love the sharp details of Forgeworld models and he was no exeption.












These are all of the minis I completed by now. To round this post up here are some quick shots of my current WIPs.









Land Raider Crusader. Nearly completed except the missing forgeworld doors which will arrive with my next forgeworld order (hopefully next week).










Bike Squad. Bikes will be equipped with two melta guns and a combi-melta.










Red Scorpion Veteran Squad, these will be my Sternguards equipped with 4 combi meltas and 4 combi flamers which I already started to convert.
I still need to get my hands on some more bits to make the flamer conversion which is a slight pain here in germany.

In addition to these models I will use around 12 existing Space Wolves Tactical Marines for the Red Scorpions. 
Luckily they were built out of a standard Tactical Marine box so I only have to remove some small space wolves bits to make them look right.


That's about it by now, I hope you enjoyed my first post and leave some comments and critics!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good my friend, I've been checking out a lot of project logs for inspiration as I'm soon to start my own. I love the effects on the plasma cannon and las cannon, and your commander culln looks fab I'm gonna order him right now you've convinced me!, all that F.W must be lightening your wallet though!! have a whole shiney +1 rep


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice work so far. Like the weathering and the lighting effects. That dreadnought lascannon conversion is pretty interesting too!


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

some nice work there pal, did you use a spray paint on the tanks ? some great weather effects rust look really good, was wondering if that dread is stuck down to his base it looks like he is walking backwards off it he he. good stuff.


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> Looking good my friend, I've been checking out a lot of project logs for inspiration as I'm soon to start my own. I love the effects on the plasma cannon and las cannon, and your commander culln looks fab I'm gonna order him right now you've convinced me!, all that F.W must be lightening your wallet though!! have a whole shiney +1 rep


Thanks, chap! Forgeworld is expensive indeed but you receive awesome models in return - imho it's worth the price. Good luck with your project and thanks for the rep! 



TheReverend said:


> Nice work so far. Like the weathering and the lighting effects. That dreadnought lascannon conversion is pretty interesting too!


Thanks, reverend. The lascannon conversion was an act from necessity since I hadn't that many bits at my disposal. It's made out of the AOBR multimelta arm, the body of a redeemer flamer and barrels from an imperial Vendetta.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

looks like an epic start and i really havent seen enough come from the babab war books imho so glad to see your start!

+rep


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Hellados!

I just finished the first member of my Sternguard Veteran Squad.
He turned out quite good but I still need to work on my eye lense technique since I'm missing some contrast in them.
The front part of the combi flamer was painted with Vallejo Model Air metallics and it turns out rather bad when applied with a normal brush so I might repaint it with GW colours.

Comments and critics are highly appriciated!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Progress! 4/10 Sternguard Veterans finished.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish the Lemanters had a more red scheme, I may put some Veterans in my BA army for kicks and laughs and because that's prob all the Lems have left. I need to read the BA book again and see what it says about them more I think. . . 

PS back to opm, love them, so happy someone is doing something with the tons of images in those two (not very cheap) books


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Hellados said:


> I wish the Lemanters had a more red scheme, I may put some Veterans in my BA army for kicks and laughs and because that's prob all the Lems have left. I need to read the BA book again and see what it says about them more I think. . .


Good idea, I think the yellow scheme would fit perfectly to a blood angels army and would give it a nice contrast on the tabletop!



Here's a little update of the Sternguard Squad. 
I added some battle damage on the lower parts of the armor and reworked the eyes with OSL.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking minis so far d0m!!!!! My only critique at the moment is that the vehicles and the Dread look a bit plain and unfinished. Perhaps some purity seals, the banner on the dreads leg, and some chapter iconography would be in order. I know that you said that you were waiting on a FW order for some doors so maybe that will finish them off. That being said I really like the way your models are turning out.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awesome Red Scorpions dOm, really looking good.

I like the worn look you have added to your army, suits them well. Keep up the great work mate.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

really like the battle damage, just enough to be perfect, not to much not too little, what techniques are you using?

perhaps to answer Midge you could add more yellow to the front of the tanks, as for the dreads they look exactly like the pics in the book so good luck with that hehe


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Nice looking minis so far d0m!!!!! My only critique at the moment is that the vehicles and the Dread look a bit plain and unfinished. Perhaps some purity seals, the banner on the dreads leg, and some chapter iconography would be in order. I know that you said that you were waiting on a FW order for some doors so maybe that will finish them off. That being said I really like the way your models are turning out.


Woohoo, Midge and DoE Combo-Comment-Time, I've been waiting for you guys desperately .
You're right, the vehicles do look a bit unfinished since some red parts are missing in the scheme. 
I'm waiting for some edged brass to be added to the dreadnoughts, both vehicles will recieve the mentioned doors and front part of the red scorpions.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Awesome Red Scorpions dOm, really looking good.
> 
> I like the worn look you have added to your army, suits them well. Keep up the great work mate.


Thanks, DoE! Imho there needs to be some weathing as the Redscorps scheme is a bit plain and boring. 
On the other hand I like the military and functional look of them, compared to blood angels and smurfs they make a more realistic appearance on the tabletop.



Hellados said:


> really like the battle damage, just enough to be perfect, not to much not too little, what techniques are you using?
> 
> perhaps to answer Midge you could add more yellow to the front of the tanks, as for the dreads they look exactly like the pics in the book so good luck with that hehe


The battle damage was sponged on the minis (some reddish brown and black) and then highlighted with a light grey on the bottom of each chip.
You're right about the tank scheme as forgeworld uses some more yellow parts, especially on the LR. I think once the Redscorps parts are added it should all look fine enough.


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Good news everyone!

I was able to finish three more Sternguard Veterans including Veteran Seargeant Haas.
Compared to the other two guys I tried some NMM (more or less for the first time) on the front eagle on his chestplate, the Powerfist OSL was achieved using my airbrush.

Three more to go, yay!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good man. I would have to say that I think the reflected light from the powerfist on the leg is a little heavy, but it is a nice effect all the same.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

The Red Scorpion colour scheme is fantastic! I'm really loving these!

Thanks for sharing, they look superb


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> Looking good man. I would have to say that I think the reflected light from the powerfist on the leg is a little heavy, but it is a nice effect all the same.


No, you are right. This happens when your good ol' Airbrush pistol wants to release some more paint as you intend - I just couldn't react fast enough. I will try to blend in some grey to reduce the effect a bit.



Kobrakai said:


> The Red Scorpion colour scheme is fantastic! I'm really loving these!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, they look superb


Thanks, mate!


Woohoo, my Forgeworld order arrived today! Be prepared for some vehicle updates.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

You have some very nice models there d0m. I particularly like the light effects you produce. I don't think the Power Fist is too heavy, I like it, perhaps he's giving it a bit extra power to punch through something?


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Yay ! we want that vehicule update! Are u planning to put some red on the rhino ? Or the red will only apply on the doors ?


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

d0m said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> I was able to finish three more Sternguard Veterans including Veteran Seargeant Haas.
> Compared to the other two guys I tried some NMM (more or less for the first time) on the front eagle on his chestplate, the Powerfist OSL was achieved using my airbrush.
> ...


I really like the Veterans squad. I can't wait for my Forgeworld order to arrive! So I can get started on my own Red Scorpions. +1 Rep!
If you don't mind my asking, what was the turn around on the shipping? IE: Ordered on X day, arrived X days later.

I'm just frothing at the mouth to get started! lol

I am, Rameses!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

@Rameses: I ordered via a local tabletop store and it takes around two weeks for a regular FW order to arrive.


Good news everyone, the LR is finished! The doors took more time than I expected but I really like how they turned out.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks great. Although I'm not really entirely convinced by the NMM gold just yet, it looks a bit too yellowish. It seems NMM is done mostly with browns instead of yellow (I'm just getting started to experiment with this as well).


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

elmir said:


> Looks great. Although I'm not really entirely convinced by the NMM gold just yet, it looks a bit too yellowish. It seems NMM is done mostly with browns instead of yellow (I'm just getting started to experiment with this as well).


Thanks! It isn't meant to be gold NMM, it's just a strong yellow shading which I use for the winged symbols to give them a little more contrast.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That LR is stunning d0m. I'm not a huge fan of rust effect on SM vehicles as a matter of personal taste, but there's no denying the skill involved in what you've done. That tac squad looks great as well.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great d0m!!!!! The doors really made the piece, very nicely done.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Thoroughly amazing thread.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

still loving them mate! may i point out that there maybe more mud at the top of the door where it hits the ground, what do you reckon?


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

That is looking fantastic! The colours work so well on that LR. Absolutely brilliant job!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautifull! Tell us, what's your brush and paint setup?


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, chaps! I'm currently working on a commission job of a (damn nice) Crisis XV-9 Hazard Close Support Armour and two DKoK Commissars so updates won't be as regular as they were in the past.



Hellados said:


> still loving them mate! may i point out that there maybe more mud at the top of the door where it hits the ground, what do you reckon?


Yup, I think one door is just perfect but the other one is a bit too light on the top. I'm gonna try to tone it down a bit.



jaysen said:


> Beautifull! Tell us, what's your brush and paint setup?


I'm currently working with an Evolution Silverline Two in One Airbrush pistol with a 0.2 mm and 0.4 mm nozzle (my third one and absolutely pleased with it!). For the airbrush work I only use vallejo model air colours since they are premixed for airbrush use and run perfectly through the pistol.
Brush work is done the casual way with mainly GW and some Vallejo Game colours using Windsor & Newton brushes (10/0, 000, 0 and 1).
I recommend everyone who uses cheap brushes to buy some better ones, it's not a huge investment (around 7 €/brush) and it helped my detail work* a lot*!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

d0m said:


> I'm currently working with an Evolution Silverline Two in One Airbrush pistol with a 0.2 mm and 0.4 mm nozzle (my third one and absolutely pleased with it!). For the airbrush work I only use vallejo model air colours since they are premixed for airbrush use and run perfectly through the pistol.
> Brush work is done the casual way with mainly GW and some Vallejo Game colours using Windsor & Newton brushes (10/0, 000, 0 and 1).
> I recommend everyone who uses cheap brushes to buy some better ones, it's not a huge investment (around 7 €/brush) and it helped my detail work* a lot*!


see that's the trick isn't it, the right tools are half the battle, tbh I've been stuck with the GW brushes as I haven't had the guts to try any others, guess I need to give some a try


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

nice work! Keep them coming!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Loving the Red Scorpions d0m k:

The OSL is really nicely painted and I like the yellows. Great job, I cannot fault it. Well deserving of some rep.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

woot, made the gw page, nice land raider!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=19700001a


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Superb job on the lighting and weathering... + rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

d0m said:


> I'm currently working on a commission job of a... and two DKoK Commissars


I really look forward to seeing those mate. Good luck and keep up the good work brotha!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice looking strike force. Gratz on the GW spot.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Good to see another heretic on the GW homepage.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

d0m,

Nice Scorpions man! The OSL effect on your tanks are very well executed. However, I would suggest trying to use a different tone w/ the power weapons (maybe purple or yellow). Love the FW touch and shoulder pads! +rep!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

d0m, sorry I've not visited your plog since the very beginning, but I've just taken a look through and there is some damn fine minis in here. 

I love that veteran squad. The OSL is supurb. I really should have a crack at that some time. I agree with Midge that the powerfist lighting could be a bit heavy on the leg, but it looks good nevertheless and it's better than what I dare do 

That landraider is looking sweet now too. Those FW doors have really completed it. 

Overall great work. 

Rev


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot, chaps!

Finally some progress.
After some commission work I was finally able to put some paint on my Red Scorpions.
Here are some shots of the finished Rhino as it was missing its Forgeworld doors in the previous shots.


























Currently I'm adding some etched brass to the finished Dreadnoughts to get them in line with the rest of the army. 

My next Forgeworld order should arrive tomorrow, this will complete my current 2000 points list so there's lots in the painting queue:

- 3 Sternguard Veterans
- 3 Bikes + Attack Bike
- 20 Tacticals including 2 apothecaries
- 2 more Rhinos
- Forgeworld Librarian Sevrin Loth with Honour Guard

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice work mate. Always like to see your your work. + rep

Can't wait to see your - Forgeworld Librarian Sevrin Loth with Honour Guard.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great job on the Rhino d0m, the weathering looks great. The FW rhino doors add so much extra detail. Again, great looking model mate!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Great job on the Rhino d0m, the weathering looks great. The FW rhino doors add so much extra detail. Again, great looking model mate!


Thanks DoE. You're totally right, I love the extra detail and fluff of the FW doors, absolutely worth the money!



allisalie said:


> Nice work mate. Always like to see your your work. + rep
> Can't wait to see your - Forgeworld Librarian Sevrin Loth with Honour Guard.


Thanks Chap! Ask and you shall receive. 










I finally have some updates for you - Monsieur Chief Librarian of the Red Scorpions, Sevrin Loth is finished. It is my first mini which received a display base, hooray! 
In the end I would have made some things different regarding the base but I'm pretty pleased with the overall look. Since the milliput wasn't totally dry it came out rather rough after filing. 
It's a bad habit that I tend to rush things where I should just give them a bit more time to set .

Sevrin Loth itself was a blast to paint, it is the mini with the most detail in power armour I painted up to date.
I used five shades of blue for a zenithal highlight effect, to keep it bright I didn't use any washes for the armour. 
It was also the first time I gave wet blending a try. The power axe and red parts were done with that technique. Once you get into it it ain't all that hard. Although some blendings turned out a bit blotchy I really learned a lot in a short amount of time.

The mini isn't 100% finished as I need to tidy up some minor things. I'm still a bit disappointed of the eye OSL, it ain't as sharp and defined as the one from my veteran sternguard searge. 
I will give him a bit of time in the shelf and get back to him in a week or so!

Comments and critics? Pretty please!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love him! Nuff said. 

Sevrin is on my wishlist and yours has done nothing but increase my desire to get my hands on him. Well done d0m!


----------



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

I really like your P-Log man! For sure i am gonna steal the way you converted up your combi weapons! +rep


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Midge and Cold!

Here are some better photos of Sevrin Loth. The light setup and background from the last photo was a bit unfortunate, the new photos should show the colours more correctly.









I'm currently assembling two more Rhinos and the Honour Guard which came with Sevrin Loth. Really nice models with some great detail, I will post pics as soon as they are assembled!


----------



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

d0m said:


>


I just saw him on the gamesworkshop flickr pool!

Your the man +REP!!!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Durian!

To be honest after taking another look at him I'm not really pleased with how some parts turned out. I can all blame it on my bad habit to rush things at the end of a project so I will go back to him and rework some areas.

In the meantime I have built two more Red Scorpion Rhinos and the Honour Guard of Sevrin Loth. Here are some pics:










Aren't they nice?  The apothecary will join a tactical squad, thanks to HQ Carab Culln I can swap any searge with an apothecary for free. The minis were built from a tactical marine sprue, command squad, Sevrin Loth honour guard, Red Scorpion veteran upgrade pack and some phobos bolters - I hope you like 'em as much as I do .


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

wicked work!!
Nicely done that Man!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The honor guard is looking good. I love those sulpts and as such a few of them are going to show up in my BA army. Looking forward to seeing what you do with them.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Really nice work... + rep


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, chaps!

It's been a while since my last update as my wife, kid and work steadily keep me away from getting this army up and ready. Luckily I had some spare time the last days so I was able to finally finish my last three veterans of the sternguard squad - picturrres:










Next in the queue are two commissions for a necron tomb stalker and a nurgle chaos sorcerer. I'm really looking forward to build the stalker as my client included lots of the chaos brass scorpion parts for a dramatic scenery base. When both of these are finished I will have some time for the honour guard.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as usual d0m. Well worthy of +rep.

I'm really looking forward to seeing the tomb stalker as well as the Nurgle sorcerer (is it the FW one?)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking vets mate!!! Looking forward to the Tomb STalker!


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Brilliant work, love the glow on the power fist


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awesome work dOm, those vets are bangin!

The powerfist looks great, one of these days I might attempt messing around with some OSL.

Keep up the good work buddy!

Rep inbound!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i require MOAR Red Scorpions!...

and i need it NAOW!

+rep on the vehicles, and fantastic job on the power armor.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i've just thought i REALLY love that grass too! what grass is it you're using?


----------



## Grumbledook (May 21, 2009)

d0m said:


> He's still missing his Red Scorpion chapter pad and the paint job is rather sloppy but all in all I really liked to paint him up.
> I used the traditional Red Scorpion scheme shown in the badab war books.
> Vallejo Model Air was used for his Armor, black for the shoulder pads and Vallejo Game Colour Lether Brown and Vallejo Model Air Dark Yellow + Golden Yellow for the contrast colour.
> To round him up some Vallejo Pigments were used for the weathering.


great job on these, colour scheme I'd like to use for a blood bowl team

though it looks like you may have missed out the name of the main base colour (as I highlighted)
I've got vallejo leather brown and gold yellow, the brown certainly doesn't appear to be the base colour?

appears to be a more black/grey scheme, espcially when you look at the tank in this pic


----------

